# Heat transfer to NorthFace Winter jacket? 90%polyester/10% elastane heathered. Can I do it?



## BetaCuts (May 1, 2008)

My experience with heat pressing is mostly to cotton/poly blend t-shirts, hoodies, etc. 

I am looking to heat press plotter-cut materials like siser easyweed or a thermoflex film to these jackets. 

What is elastane? 

Can I press to these jackets? 

Should I be running a lower heat than the typical 305 degrees that the aforementioned films usually ask for at 10 seconds? 

The North FaceÂ*Men'sÂ*Jackets & VestsÂ*INSULATEDÂ*3-IN-1 JACKETSÂ*MEN’S THERMOBALL™ TRICLIMATE® JACKET


----------



## BetaCuts (May 1, 2008)

I'll just mention, since there were no responses, that I did go ahead with the pressing. 

A quick pre-press on flat areas no issues with heat. A test hit of heat on the arm did find that the interior part of the sleeve did want to stick together. 

I avoided pressing any areas that would bind on each other. I also used plenty of old fabric and towels to lift the area I was pressing to, and to cover the jacket where nothing was being pressed to. 

All went well in the end.


----------

